# domotique et mac ?



## ippomotamo (17 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, je vais bientot de prendre un ipad, et j'ai quelque question...

- je voudrais essayer de piloter toute mon installation via l'ipad avec un soft de ce genre : 

_http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1325&t=29947783#p174073562_*Ipod/Iphone/Ipad telecommande universelle : Touch IR +.UP 3*


est ce que je peux faire la meme chose sur mac ? quel soft me conseiller vous et de quel materiel je vais avoir besoin ? 

- 2eme probleme : une partie de l'installation est dans un placard, ou dans une piece differentes, du coup, je trouver ca sympa comme solution :

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Accessoires/PacksDomotique.html

-Ce serait quoi l'equivalent "mac" de ce genre de produit ?


- Pour finir, je veux etre sur d'avoir tout pigé, mais ca veux dire qu'en mettant juste 1 prise sur chaque appareil de mon instal ????, et un recepteur ??? ... le tout relié a un serveur (vieil imac) je peut cliquer sur 1 bouton et il m'allume la TV, le magneto ... et le café 

- Je Peut aussi envoyer des ordres de via le serveur ? du genre mettre un DD externe en route a la demande ?


Je suis desolé pour la foultitude de question, mais y'a beaucoup de chose, et les articles sur lequels je tombe sont surtout sur PC du coup je rame a trouver des equivalence sur mac ...

merci d'avance a ceux qui prendront 5 min pour m'aider


----------



## ippomotamo (17 Janvier 2012)

personne ?

desolé si ca part un peu dans tous les sens mes questions, mais comme y'a plein d'elements a gerer, je me retrouve un peu perdu et j'ai du mal a cerner tous les probleme que je vais rencontrer...

du coup je cherche aussi des avis de personne qui l'ont deja fait et qui pourrais me conseiller ... parce que j'ai beau chercher, je tombe tout le temps sur des infos inadaptées (ca marche mais avec un pc) ou qui date un peu ...

30/07/2009, 22h34 			 			 - *Mac osx et Domotique* ---> 0 reponse

    03/11/2000 *Domotique avec un vieux Mac* --> le sujet le plus fourni ... j'imagine que ca a evoluer depuis 2000 ?

			22/01/2004, 20h32 			 			 *La domotique sous Mac OS X*-->idem

d'avance merci


----------



## ippomotamo (17 Janvier 2012)

_bon ... ben je vais continuer mon monologue en essayant de detailler au fur et a mesure les appareils, ce que je veux en faire (et donc les prob que ca me pose) ...  si ca peut servir a d'autres (je sais pas si ca se fait ? ou si je suis dans la bonne section, mais comme ca concerne la gestion de mes peripheriques ?)_

*Dans un placard fermé j'ai  :*
- le modem/routeur 
- un DD multimedia (Tvix slim)
- une xbox

*- a l'autre bout de la piece, j'ai :*
- une tv (pour les info ou pour les dessin animé des enfants
- un video proj pour le seance cine
- un "ampli" / enceinte (modele + destinée a l' utilisation avec un pc a la base mais peu cher et qui va bien)

*Dans une autre piece, j'ai :*
- un vieil imac que je voudrais recycler en serveur

*Pour bosser, j'utilise le macbook Pro*

*et pour me faire un cadeau de noel en retard, je me prendrait bien un ipad (d'ou l'idee de tout piloter via l'ipad... )*


voila pour la vue d'ensemble maintenant un des problemes que ca me pose :

*- le fait que certains appareil soit dans un placard ou dans d'autre pieces, d'ou l'idée d'utiliser ce genre de prise : *http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Accessoires/ModuleDomotique.html Est ce que ca peut marcher , je peut le faire moi simplement en branchant juste les prises et le recepteur, ou il me faut faire appel a un pro ? c cher ? quel logiciel sur mac pour piloter tous ca?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

ma quete continue .... Les infos que j'ai trouver pour l'instant :

*-------------------------------------------------------------------
A PROPOS DES Prises commandée via protocole X10
-------------------------------------------------------------------*


Les prises pour les appareils :
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Accessoires/ModuleDomotique/Marmitek-XDOM-AM12F.html

Pour controler l'installation : 
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Accessoires/ModuleDomotique/Marmitek-IRRF-7243.html

Pour piloter le tout :
Ipod/Iphone/Ipad telecommande universelle : Touch IR +.UP 3
normalement, avec ca je devrait allumer eteindre mes appareils, envoyer des ordres (changer de chaines, regler le volume, etc) ?


*les questions que ca me pose :*

- Les prises pour les appareils : une sur chaque appareil ? possible de brancher +sieurs appareil sur une seule prise ?

- Les prises pour les appareils : besoin d'une installation electrique speciale (la mienne date un peu) ? doit etre fait fait par un professionnel ?


--------------------------------------
LA ZONE BUREAU / SERVEUR : 
--------------------------------------

un vieil imac avec Mac OS ???????????????? et voila ce que je veux faire avec :

*OK -> pouvoir utiliser l'imac comme lecteur audio/video vers mon installation hi-fi : *relié par cable audio/ ???? pour partager mon ecran avec la TV

*OK -> pouvoir acceder au contenu de l'imac depuis le macbookpro : localement : *relié par ethernet au reseau local

*PAS OK -> pouvoir acceder au contenu de l'imac depuis l'exterieur (avec le macbook ou un pc)*

- creer des compte utilisateur avec des droits differents selon l'utilisateur ? possible ?
- les differentes chose a verifier pour etre sur que mon reseau reste securisé 
- besoin d'uniformiser mes comptes ? (l'imac son compte admin et le MBP un autre et souvent ca m'engendre des probleme du genre pas le droit de changer de nom ou de deplacer un fichier)

*PAS OK -> PILOTER "l'installation domotique" *

apparement, le relais devrait etre brancher sur un pc qui tourne toujours (ca tombe bien je veux me faire un serveur)  et sert a allumer / eteindre mes different appareils (tivx / xbox / tv / videoproj / ampli) puis programmer des serie de script pour les appareils ( par ex je veux regarder un film (il m'allume TV / tvix / ampli,  choisit le bon canal pour l'audio, etc)

- quel soft sur mac book pro ?
- quel soft sur ipad ?

*PAS OK -> a terme, je veux rajouter une imprimante sur laquelle je pourrais envoyer les ordre d'impression soit via le reseau local ou de l'exterieur *


--------------------------------------
LA ZONE SALON
--------------------------------------


:mouais:


--------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (18 Janvier 2012)

Ouh là, ça me paraît bien compliqué...
J'ai un peu lu ton texte en diagonale, mais tes prises "domotique" ce ne sont pas des prises par pilotage radio (avec une télécommande) et ton soft ipad c'est pas un soft pour l'infrarouge ?

Je viens de re-regarder les prises domotiques. Elles ont l'air d'être commandées par courant porteur (CPL). Après ça se passe comment, y a une interface WEB ou il faut un logiciel spécial ?


Je te donne juste mon expérience simple : J'ai un PC en haut de ma mezzanine relié audio/vidéo par câble à ma TV.
Je voulais piloter ce PC par iphone pour m'en servir de media center.
Au début, j'avais relié mon PC en CPL, et bien après moultes déconnexions, je suis passé à un bon vieux câble ethernet.

Ce que je fais :
Sur mon iphone, je lance iRPM pour allumer mon PC par la fonction "WakeOnLan". Il démarre et lance automatiquement VLC.
Sur mon iphone, je lance VLC Remote pour piloter VLC et lire mes videos.
A la fin, je relance iRPM et il éteint le PC par protocole SSH (je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur mac).

Dans ton cas, je te déconseillerais fortement le CPL, l'infrarouge ou les ondes radio, tu vas te retrouver avec des trucs qui se déconnectent ou qui nécessitent des softs sous Windows pour marcher.
Je serais toi, je piloterais tous les appareils ethernet avec l'ipad, et j'achèterais une télécommande universelle type logitech Harmony pour remplacer toutes tes télécommandes infrarouge.

Parce que si j'ai bien compris, le truc "soft IR", c'est un module IR que tu relies à l'ordi, ton ipad se connecte en réseau à ton ordi et lui ordonne d'envoyer des commande à tes appareils pilotés par infrarouge. C'est beau sur le papier, mais dans l'absolu ça nécessite que ton ordi soit en vue directe de tous tes appareils, c'est à dire que ton émetteur infrarouge soit orienté à la fois vers ta TV, ton rétroproj, ton ampli, ton lecteur DVD, etc...

au niveau des prises, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux allumer à distance. Si c'est juste pour éviter la veille de tes appareils, tu vas consommer ou même plus autant avec ce genre de prises.

Bref :
-Pas tout compris
-Pour moi trop compliqué
-Evite le CPL et les ondes radio
-Evite meme le Wifi pour ton ordi d'automatisation (utilise ethernet)
-L'infrarouge tu n'as pas le choix pour piloter tes appareils mais une bonne télécommande universelle fera mieux que ton truc ipad+PC+émetteur IR+soft PC+soft Ipad....

Quand à la question "pouvoir accéder au contenu du mac via l'extérieur", je ne vois pas ce qui bloque ? si ça marche en réseau local tu n'as qu'à configurer ton routeur pour ouvrir les ports, non ?

Pour les prises, si tu veux vraiment un truc propre, tu devrais les recâbler manuellement avec des relais et mettre une carte d'entrées-sorties numériques sur le Pc hôte.

En tout cas bon courage, mais le plus simple est toujours le mieux ! Et rien ne remplace un bon vieux câble !


----------



## ippomotamo (24 Janvier 2012)

alors deja merci de ta reponse 

j'imagine, que ca a pas du etre facile d'essayer de lire mais c vrai que je poster un peu au fur et mesure que je reflechissais, et j'ajouter au fur et a mesure ce que je trouvais ... :mouais:

alors deja, c'est cool de savoir comment toi tu as fais, ca me confirme que l'idée du cpl me convenait pas ...

Alors je vais essayer d'etre plus clair 

*l'idee c'etait de piloter toute l'installation home cinema via l'ipad ...*

pour ca , sans parler branchement / meilleur taux de transfert possible, (que je pourrais encore ameliorer) j'avais besoin de :

l'equivalent d'une commande universelle pour tous gerer de maniere simple ... c pour ca le logiciel, Touch IR il te permet de scripter toutes tes actions : du genre, regarder TV ( il t'allume la tv, te choisit le bon canal, t'allume ton disque multimedia , etc... tout ca en 1 seul clic sur ton ipad 

si tu couple ca avec un logiciel comme xmbc tu as en plus gestionnaire de fichier genial et tu peut prolonger ton script : ouvre moi le dossier movie ... etc

si tu couple encore ca avec un logiciel de reconnaissance vocale , tu n'a meme plus a taper , tu peux lui parler ....  

ensuite, le probleme c que j'envoie des ordres/ information par des appareils qui parlent en  Wi-fi, et je dois les faire arriver a des appareils qui "parlent" infrarouge 

c'etait pour ca les prises que je cherchait  et je me suis rendu compte que ce n'etait pas ca du tout qu'il me fallait, mais plutot ce genre de truc : http://www.globalcache.com/ (ca vaut une centaine d'euros) ...

voila, encore un pavé ...  



Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Parce que si j'ai bien compris, le truc "soft IR", c'est un module IR que tu relies à l'ordi, ton ipad se connecte en réseau à ton ordi et lui ordonne d'envoyer des commande à tes appareils pilotés par infrarouge. C'est beau sur le papier, mais dans l'absolu ça nécessite que ton ordi soit en vue directe de tous tes appareils, c'est à dire que ton émetteur infrarouge soit orienté à la fois vers ta TV, ton rétroproj, ton ampli, ton lecteur DVD, etc...



tu me fait douter ... faut que je re-verifie, mais ils me semble que le soft, en fait, a evoluer et ne necessite plus de serveur pour fonctionner ... il envoie directement les ordre en wi-fi au global caché qui le transforme en IR 

dans mon cas, j'ai juste a brancher tout mon materiel (qui est dans un placard) au global caché et normalement ca devrait le faire 

a verifier ...


----------



## sparo (24 Janvier 2012)

Alors c'est du homemade en python (qui tourne sur un nas mais cela marcherais pareil sur un Mac) mais cela correspond à ce que tu essayes de faire. Descriptif :
5 prises radio en x10
3 sondes de température/hygrométrie en x10
1 sonde de Condo EDF 
1 émetteur récepteur IR

http://www.ibidouille.net/?p=167


----------



## ippomotamo (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut sparo 

Alors je viens de re-verifier, je cite archizor sur un autre forum: 

les global-caché + Irule / TouchIR 
ou 
les global-caché + Iviewer, 

si bien configuré bien branché 

du coup ca me parait la solution la plus adaptée pour mon probleme ... 

aprés, ca ma permis de decouvrir toutes les application de type domotique et avec un ipad , c'est genial... 

l'appli que tu montre, c'est toi qui l'a devellopé ?
c'est juste pour toi ou t'essaye de faire une appli a destination du publics ?


----------



## sparo (24 Janvier 2012)

Si mon application et à destination du public. ..... Plus ou moins en fait je donne tous mes codes mais c'est pas vraiment conçu pour être distribué simplement !!!


----------

